# Sidecar Help



## Velocipedist Co. (Dec 6, 2016)

Thinking about making a  sidecar for my three-year-old daughter to ride in.
She has about outgrown her baby seat that mounts on my handlebars, and I thought this would be a cool way  to enjoy rides together.
 I'm looking for inspiration photos, ideas, custom built or original,  and most importantly advice from anyone who has built one of these. Any help is appreciated!


----------



## Freqman1 (Dec 6, 2016)

Hey Steve you might want to study some of the motorcycle sidecars for inspiration. That Monark setup looks pretty sweet though. V/r Shawn


----------



## John (Dec 6, 2016)

Mine when the kids were smaller


----------



## catfish (Dec 6, 2016)




----------



## New Mexico Brant (Dec 6, 2016)

Sidecars rock!  I am curious how they ride when you have an occupant?


----------



## dnc1 (Dec 6, 2016)

Teens "Mains of Ashington" cycle with a "Watsonian" sidecar at the BVCC 2016 rally here in the UK.
The lovely collie always seems to enjoy the 14 mile round trip every year too!


----------



## Barto (Dec 6, 2016)

Love the look of side cars


----------



## Evans200 (Dec 6, 2016)

Great pics. Sidecars are the ultimate accessory.


----------



## tripple3 (Dec 6, 2016)

New Mexico Brant said:


> Sidecars rock!  I am curious how they ride when you have an occupant?



I'm thinking like a three-wheeler; off-center.:eek:
you need plenty of room; no bike lanes on busy streets. Board-walks and parks when you can enjoy them without obstacles. my 2 cents


----------



## dave the wave (Dec 6, 2016)

here's one.


----------



## Velocipedist Co. (Dec 7, 2016)

These are great!  Thanks for the help. I'll have the bike frame in the next week or two, then I'll measure up my daughter and make some sketches.  I'll post my progress here


----------



## sam (Dec 8, 2016)

http://www.steves-workshop.co.uk/vehicles/sidecar/sidecarbuild/sidecarbuild.htm


----------



## sam (Dec 8, 2016)




----------



## azbug-i (Dec 8, 2016)

Id love one too! They are so cool! you should definitely build one!!!


----------



## azbustedvw (Feb 13, 2017)

John said:


> Mine when the kids were smaller
> View attachment 393055 View attachment 393057 View attachment 393058




Hey John, Did you buy or build these? Someone must have plans for these vs. starting from scratch?


----------



## OhioJones (Feb 13, 2017)

angles, geometry, a little math...or just use cad/cam. Seen a few on google that have posted their step by step process. If it weren't for the 5 million projects I already have, I would definitely look at building one of these guys just to do it. =]


Edit: you can literally draw up the frame design on a piece of paper if you have even a slight idea of what you're doing. Frame is going to be obviously most important when it comes to structuring this thing. You can pretty much let your mind wander when doing the body once you have your frame(template). As long as you can secure/fasten it to the frame, you're already in the right direction. Just a little bit of tweaking and simple problem solving and you should be able to handle this. Don't look at it as one piece. Break it down and look at each individual piece. Much less stress on the brain when trying to figure out how to put it altogether and make it work as one. Good luck.


----------



## sam (Feb 14, 2017)

The stuff you really need to know about "BICYCLE" sidecars is here:
http://www.steves-workshop.co.uk/vehicles/sidecar/sidecarbuild/sidecarbuild.htm


----------



## bikesnbuses (Feb 14, 2017)

Heres mine..I got it from Mr.McCasky  reproduction Pal-car sidecar
FWIW..These ride MUCH differently without a load in them..


----------



## frankster41 (Feb 14, 2017)

Here is my 1955 Panhead with sidecar


----------



## dnc1 (Feb 14, 2017)

bikesnbuses said:


> Heres mine..I got it from Mr.McCasky  reproduction Pal-car sidecar
> FWIW..These ride MUCH differently without a load in them..
> View attachment 422379 View attachment 422378



As do motorcycle / sidecar combinations.
I assume that you don't have to accelerate for right hand bends as you would with a motorcycle.


----------



## kreika (Feb 14, 2017)

https://sacramento.craigslist.org/bop/5957685776.html

Been on Craig's for along time. If it had the rest I'd been all over it!


----------



## kreika (Feb 14, 2017)

kreika said:


> View attachment 422431 https://sacramento.craigslist.org/bop/5957685776.html
> 
> Been on Craig's for along time. If it had the rest I'd been all over it!




lol I never actually read the dimensions. It's tiny.


----------



## bikesnbuses (Feb 14, 2017)

dnc1 said:


> As do motorcycle / sidecar combinations.
> I assume that you don't have to accelerate for right hand bends as you would with a motorcycle.



Kind of ..,yes..Thers alot of leaning involved(I feel)..It feels better now that I have a restored seat top though instead of a leather "bag" filled with old dried out rubber foam..


----------



## dnc1 (Feb 14, 2017)

bikesnbuses said:


> Kind of ..,yes..Thers alot of leaning involved(I feel)..It feels better now that I have a restored seat top though instead of a leather "bag" filled with old dried out rubber foam..



I used to ride a 1954 Triumph T110 with a 'chair' attached, back in the 80's.
I distinctly remember having to learn the required cornering techniques very quickly indeed!
Does the sidecar wheel have a brake?


----------



## bikesnbuses (Feb 14, 2017)

dnc1 said:


> I used to ride a 1954 Triumph T110 with a 'chair' attached, back in the 80's.
> I distinctly remember having to learn the required cornering techniques very quickly indeed!
> Does the sidecar wheel have a brake?



No, no other brake,just 1 single rear coaster..


----------



## None (Feb 14, 2017)

kreika said:


> lol I never actually read the dimensions. It's tiny.



I was about to say... his daughter isn't a midget!  Lol


----------



## kreika (Feb 14, 2017)

Desireé said:


> I was about to say... his daughter isn't a midget!  Lol




Gotta go pick up some oompa loompa's with this sidecar. Lol


----------



## None (Feb 14, 2017)

kreika said:


> Gotta go pick up some oompa loompa's with this sidecar. Lol




HAHAHAHAHA!!


----------

